# skeeter attack!



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Well there I was outside painting my tombstones... At first it was nice and zen like, then as the sun went down I went from peaceful to persistance as I tried to hurry up painting before all my blood was sucked out of my body from skeeters! Anybody else had this problem this year?


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

LMFAOOOOO...I actually got asked if i had a rash a work the other day cuz i had so many bites. Yes im HIGHLY prone to bites and they swell BIGTIME. Good to know im not the only one.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Here in Oklahoma, we have record rain fall. It just would not stop raining this year. That brings in the mosquitoes like the plague. This is a bad year for the nasty buggers.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

yup have the lil buggers here in Arizona also, thankfully they perfer my hubby ;O)


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

We've been pretty skeeterless this year so far.. Been a fairly dry summer for the rainy state..


----------



## ScareySuzie (Oct 17, 2006)

it was 80 here in NJ today.... I ain't going out after dark! LOL


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

It's been pretty dry here this year but the little buggers sit outside our front door waiting for us to go out and then they warm like locusts. Anytime after 4:30-5:00 is no good around here for skeeters so all prop work ends before dusk. You're not alone!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

A bit frustratin'!


----------



## michael myers (Sep 3, 2007)

Down here in the south, most of my work has to be done in the evenings and into the night. There have been several instances in the last couple of weeks where I would be working on something and literally feel like those little bastards were actually picking me up. Just the other night, I thought I saw one of them drinking from the OFF can (with deet). It just makes it more miserable living within 2 miles of a river. Hey, I know they make chain mail for sharks, anyone heard of a suit for mosquitos?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

yeah, but they have to have the sewers make those little tiny stitches so they fit the mosquito right.


----------



## michael myers (Sep 3, 2007)

Sickie Ickie said:


> yeah, but they have to have the sewers make those little tiny stitches so they fit the mosquito right.


You got that right! I knew there was a reason why I was having sooo much trouble killing them! LOL!!:jol:


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

It's been pretty dry here, so not tooooo bad....once in a while they'll become part of the prop when I paint their little butts in.......serves them right for getting in the way!
However, Friday night the bugs were GREAT in Cleveland! Tormented the crap out of the NY pitcher!!! LOL! GO TRIBE ~ WHOOOOOHOOOOO!


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Things were bad here in Ohio early in the summer. The bug zapper was workng overtime!!!!


----------



## kirkwood (Sep 7, 2007)

thankfully we've been in a drought down here in the south. well, let me rephrase. thankfully the drought has lowered the "skeeter" count. spray yourself down with some OFF!


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Been bathing in OFF here. Even with the drought for the past three years, those SOB's STILL persist!!!l Come on first frost!!!!!


----------

